# Volcom pants & jacket



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

I recently saw a nice baggy bright blue pants on the slopes when i was in NZ. Think they were Volcom's, looked like they had the Volcom logo on the knee area. Ive googled & searched the forum but cant find em. Anyone here seen these & know where i can get a pair?

If not im after similar pants, sumthing thats fairly baggy fit where the bottom fits over the boots so u pretty much only see the tip(toe) of ur boot but r still fitted round the waist & hip coz ive got a small waist. Im finding it very difficult to find pants in a small sizes, as i have a 28-30" waist & am only 5'5" Seen sum nice 686 Ace in a catalogue but again no Size S. Any suggestions?

Also looking for a nice jacket to go with it & after reading thru the entire `What do u wear when u snoboard? 'thread, i still havent seen anything similar to what im after. Im thinking something with perhaps blue & white or blue & black to match the above blue pants if i can find em. I also happen to have a set of blue A-frame goggles to match.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd say 2007-09 Volcom pants are not baggy around the boot. 
VOLCOM Skandal Pant
 See details 

and I haven't seen pants like you're describing since the 1990's. Maybe they were an old version. I'll keep my eye out for what you're describing....


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> I'd say 2007-09 Volcom pants are not baggy around the boot.
> I haven't seen pants like you're describing since the 1990's. Maybe they were an old version. I'll keep my eye out for what you're describing....


Thx Surbs... Here are the style of pants from 686 i had in mind, was just hoping to find em in the bright(neon) blue i talkin bout. I wouldn't have thought these baggy pants are an old version, seen alot of em round the slopes lately.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Personally I can't stand the pant drag. So the new tech is to have a cinch cord to pull the bottom of the pant leg up toward the calf.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Personally I can't stand the pant drag. So the new tech is to have a cinch cord to pull the bottom of the pant leg up toward the calf.


Really?? thats wot most of the hardcore boarders were wearing when i was on the slopes a couple of weeks ago. Do u mean they now pull the pants up to just above the boots?


----------

